# What is the Gulp "juice"?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to purchase or make some of the Gulp "juice" to rehydrate some of the baits that I have vs. purchasing more of the same and watching it dry out. It seems to be that the "secret" of their baits is to keep it moist/recharged with whatever is in the jar.

Does anyone know where you can purchase or make the Gulp "juice"?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I have seen bottles of the juice at BPS and Sportsmans warehouse. I'm sure if you ask wherever you buy your tackle they should be able to help. I did search BPS website and did not find it there. The "NEW" buckets don't leak like the old style did.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I bet the receipe for the "Gulp" is probably kept under wraps fairly tightly. Who knows though with the amount of info on the net you might be able to search it out and make your own. However if you do don't be shocked to hear a knock at your door by the " Gulp Receipe Police". You can pick the stuff up at BPS,Gander,and probably a few other places as well.


----------

